# Contents insurance???



## HappyPixie (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm just doing a bit of research for my mom. She's moving to Italy (naples) in the next couple of weeks to teach English there for 9 months and is going to be living in a flat which is payed for by the school. She would really like to take out contents insurance to protect her belongings - she doesn't have a lot with her, just two cases of clothes and whatever inexpensive jewlery she's wearing but as those are going to be her worldly possessions for the next 9 months she'd like to know it's protected by insurance.

In the UK, it's very easy to take out contents insurance for rented accomodation, but I'm struggling here. Perhaps it isn't contents insurance she needs? Is there a way to insure just the aforementioned belongings?

Any advice would be appreciated, Thank you!


----------

